

Braingate Frees Trapped Minds - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2009/05/20/braingate-frees-trapped-minds/

======
jodrellblank
She gets 8 icons on screen?

She could do with Dasher ( <http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/dasher/> ).

~~~
TrevorJ
That's a novel idea. I wonder how well it works if none of the choices in the
branch are what you want to say next?

~~~
jodrellblank
The choices are always all the letters of the alphabet, but sized by
probability. If you can write it in English, you can write it with Dasher.

